# Solved: Windows 8 setup files



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

I have downloaded the $39.99 copy of Windows 8 pro and selected to "Install from Desktop".

Where are the set up files and /or the ISO file so I can burn a DVD for future us?

I have NOT done the install from desk top as of yet.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I think that this *bbearren* post will help.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Terry,
Thanks for the link.
I did find out that if one clicks the Icon on the desktop, one is again given the choice of "Install from Media". 

And the link above gets one to the right method.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome.  Of course, the real thanks goes to *bbearren*.


----------

